# Japanese Gyuto Recommendation



## kappa1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm an avid home cook and by no means a professional, however, I've been cooking with a classic German knife for years now and I've been itching to get myself a Japanese Gyuto. I've done a bit of reserach but its a crowded field and many of these knives aren't readilly available at local stores, so I thought I'd turn to you guys who seem to have an excellent grasp on Japanese Cutlery.

From my newbie research I've come up with a couple of candidates, which may or may not be rubish. I'm interested in a 240mm Western Style Gyuto preferably stainless steel. Edge retention and quality are the main factors although I do appreciate the esthetic look of Damascus style knives. 

The candidates: Masamoto VG, Hattori HD, Mac Pro, Ryusen Blazen, Misuno UX. I'd like to spend up to $300, a bit more if its really worth it. 

I will be purchasing a stone set along with the knife (probably the Norton Set.) Really appreciate your input on this matter guys.

Cheers

P.S. I've also been considering pushing my budget up for the beautiful Hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku Limited Edition Gingami No.3 Damascus Gyuto 240mm at JCK. Any thoughts on this knife?


----------



## cbm4 (Jul 3, 2011)

If you have a knife store that carries the knives that you like go there and hold them. Once you get into the higher end knives the feel is the most important thing.  I recently just picked up a Misono UX10 and knew that it was the right one after feeling about 10 different knives of similar steel in my hand.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

In my oppinion, for home cooking you showld not go that far on budget, but anyways if this is not a problem...

Fist of all, for your options I'd say you are looking for stainless, right?

second, are you open for a Wa-gyuto? (those on japanese handles)

Are you looking for something lighter or toughter?

See that the blade profile of these knifes are quite different than the german, which have mor belly.

Anyway, the misono UX10 is a great choice, but I would reccomend something else, such as the Gesshin Ginga or the Konosuke HD (seme stainless or the HH which is stainless). I would also check the Richmond Addict and Ultimatum. those have a couple of options on steel.

What size r u looking for. In this case I'd recommend u to go for a 240mm.

Also, I realize you checked the JCK website, but consider the Chef Kives To Go (CKTG) and the Chef Knife Imports. You will have a plenty os options on these.

Daniel.


----------

